# Major and shocking celebrity splits of 2015



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

A lot celebrity couples fell apart in 2015. Here are some of the marriages, engagements and major relationships that crumbled this year: 

Kermit and Miss Piggy
Also in August, the lovable Kermit and Miss Piggy terminated their relationship of almost 40 years. Both released similar statements via social media stating that they would continue to work with each other but see other “people, pigs, frogs, et al.”

Reba and Narvel
Reba McEntire and her husband and manager of 26 years, Narvel Blackstock, announced their separation after 26 years of marriage in August. The couple stated that they have worked together for 35 years and will continue to do so. The two share one son, Shelby, 25, a race car driver. 

Miranda and Blake
Blake Shelton and Miranda Lambert rocked country fans to the core as they announced their split in July. The couple, who married in 2011, met while Shelton was married to his first wife, Kaynette Gern, however the two maintain they didn’t start dating until Shelton’s marriage with Gern ended.

Gwen and Gavin
Superstar Gwen Stefani and rocker husband Gavin Rossdale end their nearly 13-year marriage in August. According to court documents, Stefani filed for irreconcilable differences and Rossdale filed shortly after. The couple released in a joint statement that they will continue to raise their three sons together.

Kourntey and Scott
Kourntey Kardashian and Scott Disick’s bumpy nine year relationship came to an end in July. Rumors of infidelity have circulated for years and the two have been on-and-off in the past, however this split is shaping up to be the most serious. The two have three young children together

Ben and Jen
Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner released a joint statement in July confirming their split after 10 years of marriage. The couple has three children, ages 10, 6 and 3. Since the divorce announcement, rumors have been swirling that Affleck had an affair with the family's nanny, Christine Ouzounian.

Jon and Jennifer
Jon Hamm and Jennifer Westfeldt announced early September they would be splitting after 18 years together. In Hamm’s Emmy’s Best Actor acceptance speech, he even thanked his ex-girlfriend “Jen” and their dog. Westfeldt stood by Hamm’s side in April when he spent 30 days in rehab for alcohol abuse.

Halle and Oliver
Halle Berry and Oliver Martinez two year marriage came to an end this October when the couple announced their divorce. The Oscar winning actress cited irreconcilable differences in her filing and that the pair had a prenup in place. Berry and Martinez have a 2 year old son; Berry also shares a daughter with ex-husband Gabriel Aubry.

Kaley and Ryan
“The Big Bang Theory” star Kaley Cuoco called off her marriage to tennis player Ryan Sweeting in September after just 21 months. Cuoco has repeatedly dismissed rumors that she and co-star Johnny Galecki are romantically involved yet again after a previous relationship together.

Megan and Brian
Megan Fox and Brian Austin Greene split in September after 11 years together and five years of marriage. They met on the set of Fox’s show, “Hope and Faith” in 2004. The two share two sons under the age of three.

Avril and Chad
In Septmeber, Avril Lavigne and Chad Kroeger announced their separation after two years of marriage. Lavigne was married to Sum 41 rocker Deryck Whibley from 2006 to 2010.

Tiger and Lindsey
Two of the world’s top athletes Tiger Woods and Lindsey Vonn ended their two year relationship in May. Vonn wrote on her Facebook, “"I will always admire and respect Tiger. He and his beautiful family will always hold a special place in my heart." After their split, Woods’ rep told FOX411 reports of the golfer linked to the ex-wife of fellow golf pro Jason Dufner to be a “Complete lie and fabrication.

Kate and Len
Kate Beckinsale and longtime husband Len Wiseman split after 11 years of marriage. The two met on set while Wiseman directed “Underworld” and were married a year later at the Hotel Bel-Air. Wiseman has since been seen hanging out with model CJ Franco. Beckinsale has a 16 year old daughter with ex Michael Sheen.

Courteney and Johnny
Courteney Cox and Snow Patrol guitarist Johnny McDaid ended their 17 month engagement shortly before Thanksgiving. McDaid proposed six months into dating the “Friends” star after receiving permission from Cox’s daughter. Cox shares a daughter with ex-husband of 13 years David Arquette.

Patrick and Jillian
“Grey’s Anatomy” Patrick Dempsey and wife of 15 years, Jillian Fink, filed for divorce in January. According to divorce papers, Fink filed first and citing irreconcilable differences. They share three kids under 12 years old.

Yolanda and David
“Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Yolanda and music producer David Foster called it quits after nine years of marriage. Yolanda has three children from her first marriage and David has five daughters.

Glenn and David
Glenn Close officially ended her nine year marriage to David Shaw this summer. The divorce was reportedly mutual as Close moved to New York City to focus on her acting career. This was her third failed marriage. Close has one daughter with ex-partner John Starke.

Bobby and Stephanie
Celebrity chef Bobby Flay and wife Stephanie March call it quits after 10 years of marriage. Reports surfaced that Flay was having an affair with his assistant, however, his rep denied those claims after his split from his wife. Fellow celeb chef, Giada de Laurentiis dismissed rumors that she and Flay were an item.


----------

